# nfs client hangs

## sprockett

hello,

I have an nfs server with this exports file:

/usr/portage minnie.esd.mun.ca(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

/usr/portage andesine.esd.mun.ca(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

(and 15 other similar entries).

On the server (topaz) in exports  I have the following fstab entry:

topaz.esd.mun.ca:/usr/portage   /mnt/nfs_portage        nfs     rsize=8192,wsize=8192   0 0

When I try to mount /mnt/nfs_portage I see on the server:

Nov 15 09:08:02 topaz mountd[20107]: authenticated mount request from 134.153.36.8:872 for /usr/portage (/usr/portage)

Nov 15 09:09:20 topaz mountd[20107]: authenticated mount request from 134.153.36.8:874 for /usr/portage (/usr/portage)

but the client mount request hangs: no error message on the terminal and nothing in the logs.

The other clients in the exports file have no problems.  The problem manifested yesterday after the server was rebooted

and the boot failed because fsck was missing.  I fixed that an the machine then booted.

Any help will be much appreciated.

----------

## Hu

May I ask why you appear to be doing an NFS mount of a local filesystem?  If you just need the contents available in two places, you can use a bind mount via mount --bind /usr/portage /mnt/other-portage, which should be faster and definitely simpler.

----------

## sprockett

That should teach me to read my submissions more carefully.

No, I'm not mounting a local filesystem.

The exports file is on the nfs server (topaz) and the mount specification is in /etc/fstab on the client machine.

My apologies for providing misleading information.

----------

## Hu

These types of hangs often indicate an RPC problem somewhere.  What is the output of rpcinfo -p topaz ; rpcinfo -p 134.153.36.8?  What is the output of rc-update show -v from each of topaz and 134.153.36.8?  Can the client mount any NFS share anywhere?  If you do not have another NFS server to test, skip this check for now.  Are there any packet filters involved?  Use iptables-save to print active packet filtering rules.

----------

## krinn

 *sprockett wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage minnie.esd.mun.ca(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
> 
> /usr/portage andesine.esd.mun.ca(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
> ...

 

See that, asking your nfs server to filter exports for those clients, but log show that an IP is trying to connect to you, looks like your server can't resolve your client and so don't know who is minnie or andesine.

for test purpose switch your exports to IP address to get sure.

----------

